# Glock plugs



## BoisBlancBoy (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys, I want to get a plug for the hole just behind the magazine in the grip for my glock. I know they make a few different styles, but I havent been able to get a good look at them on any website i have been too. Can anyone tell me about the different plugs, advantages, disadvantages? Thanks!


----------



## PENNYWISE (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a few glocks and i have a differnt one on most of them. Thers the one that you can store a round in. There is a flush one, a sort of round one. I like the flush one the best but i guess its whatever one you would like. I picked up all of mine on e-bay. Oh and they come in od now too.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I have plugs in all of my Glocks. Three have the slug plug, and my newest G19 sports the Jentra plug which I like best at least aesthetically.
Jentra plug
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=7603&title=GRIP PLUG for GLOCK~








Slug plug by Scherer








http://www.glockworld.com/plugs.htm
Here's a page with a variety of them:
http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/store/catsearch.aspx?c=1054&p=4807


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

OK, I'm up for gadgets. But why a plug? It seems like just a hole that someone found a way to make money by plugging. Does Glock have a stated reason for leaving the hole there?


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

I beleive the hole was put in the design to connect a lanyard/retention device for the pistol.

brokenimage


----------

